Book imagines what animals might look like if humans went extinct (2018) - Tomte
======
jolmg
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Book+imagines+what+animals+might+l...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Book+imagines+what+animals+might+look+like+if+humans+went+extinct&t=ffab&ia=web)

------
_Schizotypy
Is this supposed to link somewhere?

